# Record Breaking Temps. Today In Maine



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I just got done waching the news and they said that we broke tempature records today and unfortunatly it was record highs. When I went by the bank in Norridgewock today it was 60. They said that it hit 63 in Bangor. I hate this weather. I can't wait untill the ground freezes.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Wish I had record breaking temps here.


----------



## Bay Boy (Mar 19, 2009)

I like the cold , it's been warm up here too


----------

